# R.I.P. For all the poor litte reptiles that perished on the coach from Hamm



## monkfish2uk

R.I.P. all those poor little Reps that died horrible deaths on the way back from Hamm....I cant bear to think about it, terrible loses, so upsetting.
To all the owners whos excitement turned to despair.....I am really sorry for all your losses.......thinking of you all and those poor animals............



Karen and Kim


----------



## Moosmoo

r.i.p little ones x


----------



## Bailey_Dragon

RIP little ones and sorry for everyones losses


----------



## ditta

all we have thought about since reading about these poor reptiles, rest in peace little ones

ditta n cat


----------



## Pauline

I'm so sorry that it's happened again.


----------



## monkfish2uk

It was our first time to Hamm and will be the last on a coach trip, you have no control over temps and in a hold if it is too hot, too cold, what can we do about it...leave the door open!
I am totally gutted and upset for the owners who must be beside themselves with disbelief and despair. I cant imagine the pain and horrible deaths these little guys must have gone through. I am so upset. 
Thank you for your thoughts people for these little reps in our trust. Now all we can think is, should this be allowed to happen again.
R.I.P, little reps


----------



## taylor

what happened?


----------



## monkfish2uk

I am afraid you need to read the Home Forums under shows etc and read up. I dont want to go into it on here, this is for the little animals that perished. Thank you.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

what happned cna you pm the link to the thread?


----------



## Magik

R.i.p


----------



## ami_j

RIP not read the thread but will be hunting it out its a damn shame


----------



## andyfraser666

My condolances to all the grieving owners, once is bad, second time is unforgivable


----------



## monkfish2uk

I am not sure how to do a link but if you look under Forums Home and then under General Herp chat there is a sub forum - Reptile shows and breeder Meetings- then go to Hamm Review. There are 42 pages already on there so get yourself comfortable. Please leave this thread for the distraught owners and all those poor little reptiles who perished and cooked. It upsets me constantly and tho we didnt lose any, we feel so lucky, but I cant imagine the distress those poor little creatures went through. It brings tears to my eyes. So please just messages for the little ones, take all else to the forum home and Hamm Review. thankyou.


----------



## MadMike

R.I.P. You little babies x


----------



## Montage_Morphs

I think the worst tragedy is that they let it happen again!

Absolutly uncecessary death.

RIP wee beasties


----------



## danica

i'd like to point out 2 coaches had 100% surival rate. but rip the ones that did perish


----------



## monkfish2uk

DONT point anything out here, this is R.I.P. what is wrong with you, keep your views off this thread.


----------



## Becky Wheeler

It was really upsetting to find out that some people had lost their Reps on the way back from the show. I was reading the review on Hamm show and some of the replies made me feel very upset. 

So RIP to all those reps who did'nt make it and big hugs to all those unfortunate people


----------



## bluetongued

2 out of 3 coach loads is not goods enough.....R.I.P poor sods!


----------



## Maureen Collinson

RIP all you poor helpless reptiles that died in such a horrendous way, and lets hope that one tiny gram of consolation can be, that your deaths, can be *'well documented'* , and maybe save others from the same fate. If not, then I want no more to do with this so called hobby.

Maureen.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

I lost a BRB, a pair of Golddust Corns, a lavender corn het bloodred, and I also lost a Green Hoggy that I was transporting for Schip. Horrible losses, and initially made me want to give up all my reps. R.I.P to all the things that died on that coach. An condolences to all those other passengers that lost things.


----------



## SiUK

R.I.P to all the animals that were lost, a terrible shame that it happened again.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Shadow_Eyed said:


> I lost a BRB, a pair of Golddust Corns, a lavender corn het bloodred, and I also lost a Green Hoggy that I was transporting for Schip. Horrible losses, and initially made me want to give up all my reps. R.I.P to all the things that died on that coach. An condolences to all those other passengers that lost things.



RIP to the above. I'm so very sorry for you and the poor snakes. 

Mo.


----------



## Angi

I agree Maureen.
I was gutted to read more reptiles had died in the same way as last time. So incredibly sad, I hope something can be done to prevent further suffering and deaths for reptiles being transported from shows in the future. They deserve better than this.
Rest in peace poor little mites.
My condolences to anyone involved, I imagine this was rather distressing for quite a few people too.


----------



## lokismum

rip little ones, so sorry you had to die like that.
my condolonces to the people that lost animals


----------



## macca 59

R>i>p


----------



## sparkle

R.i.p
I think everyone knows my views on this subject but I will keep them off this thread.....


----------



## Vinnie

Rip little ones.


----------

